
Credit Karma Tax - dmuneka
https://www.creditkarma.com/tax
======
dmuneka
The first W2s are starting to come out this week. Just a reminder that there
is a new kid on the block this year. Hopefully this will start to spell the
end of the for-fee tax return filing in the US.

